# San Francisco Bay Area Triple Crown 2013 One Loft Race



## TALON (Oct 29, 2011)

Ken


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

The perch fee seams a little high to me...


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

All the best


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

Do you have to be a club member to enter this race>


----------



## TALON (Oct 29, 2011)

ace in the hole said:


> The perch fee seams a little high to me...


The fees are pretty much the norm.



boneyrajan.k said:


> All the best


Thanks!!



teocallipittz said:


> Do you have to be a club member to enter this race>


Not at all... In fact, club members are *NOT* allowed to participate!


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

HoLY OBAMA THE RACE IS ON!! ITS ABOUT THAT TIME


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

Not at all... In fact, club members are *NOT* allowed to participate![/QUOTE]

YES!!!!!!!!!!

I will be sending in a few birds


YES, YES, YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TALON (Oct 29, 2011)

teocallipittz said:


> Not at all... In fact, club members are *NOT* allowed to participate!


YES!!!!!!!!!!

I will be sending in a few birds


YES, YES, YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/QUOTE]

Sweeeeet! Let me know when you send them, or you can drive them to us if you like. 

Ken


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

Who is hosting this race?


----------



## TALON (Oct 29, 2011)

Jimhalekw said:


> Who is hosting this race?


Mike Belus, and myself, Ken Johnston.


----------



## TALON (Oct 29, 2011)

Here it is... Our new, "used" trailer that holds 80 baskets for the new Bay Area Combine. http://www.bayareacombine.com/





Ken


----------



## TALON (Oct 29, 2011)

DON'T MISS OUT!!!

We have extended the last day to accept entries to June 1st 2013.

To reserve your perches. 

Go to
www.sfbatc.com

or
Call - Mike Belus at 925-759-2644 

Race Dates

Race #1 - 150 miles - Sept 29th

Race #2 - 225 miles - Oct 6th

Race #3 - 330 miles - Oct 20th


----------



## soundmajorr (Apr 13, 2012)

Hey Talon i was just curious on how the birds are coming along for this race so far and if you have any update pictures.


----------



## TALON (Oct 29, 2011)

soundmajorr said:


> Hey Talon i was just curious on how the birds are coming along for this race so far and if you have any update pictures.


Thanks for asking!!

Everything is going as planned, we'll start training in about two weeks.


----------



## soundmajorr (Apr 13, 2012)

very nice, how many total birds in the loft?


----------



## TALON (Oct 29, 2011)

soundmajorr said:


> very nice, how many total birds in the loft?


Thanks!! We have 238 pigeons entered.


----------



## soundmajorr (Apr 13, 2012)

Awesome. Good luck. I'll continue to check up.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Soundmajorr,
Marty entering any birds? I figure he would and also Barry Venn.


----------



## soundmajorr (Apr 13, 2012)

For the San francisco tripple crown race i dont believe he entered any birds. He likes sending birds where he has in the past. races such as the vegas tournament of champions, texas shoot out, san diego tripple crown, holliday cup, and snow bird race. i will be seeing him at his house this weekend so ill ask him.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Got this Triple Crown mixed up with the San Diego Tripple Crown.Are you picking Marty's brain?.Do you need another loft cleaner helper out there?


----------



## soundmajorr (Apr 13, 2012)

lol. I am most definitely picking his brain. From everything to loft flying, road training, examining birds, training stations, basketing, trapping, just tons of information. last thing i will be learning is how he feeds. I got a little bit of it, but still have to learn more from him. He has his helpers for his big 80 foot loft plus breader pens, so he is all takenc are of. now for my lofts they are easy lol. 1 10x10 loft, and two 8x8 lofts. So i guess compared to marty i got it easy lol.


----------



## soundmajorr (Apr 13, 2012)

Hello Talon, just wanted to check in on the one loft race and also keep this thread alive. How is everything going?

Josepe hows everything going? Marty entered birds in the San diego tripple crown, holiday cup, Las Vegas tournament of champions, Fast eddies late hatch classic, snow bird, and Texas shoot out.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Getting my YB team ready for the first race the 24th.
Marty will definitely be one of them to beat in any of those races,and bet he'll be at the top if not winning a few of them.When the FVC flies their 350 let me know the results.I'd like to see how Carrol Hoover's birds do.I'm flying a couple young from the cock I got from him.


----------



## soundmajorr (Apr 13, 2012)

I hope he does well. For him and his age he won't have too many more chances. But he sent birds from winners. Lets see how he does. I'll let you know Josepe. I have two birds in our 350 futurity band race. They are off Marty's birds and Marty and my bird. He has about 22 of his own bands in the race, and then atleast another 20 from other fliers. What blood line is the bird from Hoover? Out first race starts September 14


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

I hope he does well also.The cock I got from Carrol is Jan/Hofkins/Van Loon bred.He clocked top 10% for Carrol last year at the 200/300/340 mi marks.The two that he sent to Marty to fly in your futurity are younger siblings to my bird.Their father "Angel" was bred by Rusty Williams.Good luck with your birds also.


----------



## soundmajorr (Apr 13, 2012)

Thank you. Rusty is very good as well. got to know him pretty well over this last year. Being around marty alot, he got me more aquainted with all the club members. more than i already was. The FVC has alot of tough flyers. Rusty Williams, Marty, Steve Baldwin, Larry Felt "senator", jessica and clay mcbeth, don knox, Roger sikora, carl Loizzy, Bruno, Saul Landa. Im hoping to win or be competitive , in the top 10%. 
Once we get our birds around 15 miles, i will be training with marty. Good luck to you Josepe. When does your races start?


----------

